# Claro?



## jmurray (Jan 10, 2016)

This one's really just for @Mike1950 
This was in the box you sent, I've never worked claro but that's my guess. I dont see how to send a pic in pm or i would have

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 10, 2016)

I think that is american chestnut. Looks cool..


----------



## ClintW (Jan 10, 2016)

Question, Have you done a rattle can like that in FBE? I bet that would look sweet! Especially if you can get most of the red on top or to one side, kinda like the paint overspray got on the can.


----------



## phinds (Jan 10, 2016)

Looks like regular American black walnut to me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2016)

Josh is that a box i.e. does the top come off and there's a cavity inside?

Looks like KD walnut to me too - bleached out like KD walnut gets.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 10, 2016)

Would not be KD walnut- sent am. chestnut, walnut that should be darker. and big leaf do you have a pic of whats left??


----------



## Shannon T (Jan 12, 2016)

Black walnut (_Juglans nigra_) comes in a range of colours, from pale beige to chocolate brown to almost black. Your spray can's wood easily falls into the range. Turkish walnut and Manchurian walnut can be even paler than your wood.


----------



## phinds (Jan 12, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Would not be KD walnut- sent am. chestnut, walnut that should be darker.


Mike, I have to disagree w/ you on that. I've seen plenty of KD walnut that pale. You can see Kevin has had the same experience. I think Shannon has it right.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 12, 2016)

phinds said:


> Mike, I have to disagree w/ you on that. I've seen plenty of KD walnut that pale. You can see Kevin has had the same experience. I think Shannon has it right.



I was not disagreeing on color of KD walnut- I was stating I have NO KD walnut. I do have this though.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 12, 2016)

@phinds - pm me your address- I will send you a SFR full an you can decide what it is.


----------



## jmurray (Jan 12, 2016)

Here's a pic , its the same wood as the can and the little bark it has on it looks walnut to me in my limited experience.. And @Kevin it does have r removable top. I cant hollow all the way down, so its about halfway hollowed

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 12, 2016)

Based on those pics I can't say for sure that it's walnut but it certainly looks a lot like walnut


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 13, 2016)

phinds said:


> Based on those pics I can't say for sure that it's walnut but it certainly looks a lot like walnut



I can assure you it is not walnut.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 13, 2016)

jmurray said:


> Here's a pic , its the same wood as the can and the little bark it has on it looks walnut to me in my limited experience.. And @Kevin it does have r removable top. I cant hollow all the way down, so its about halfway hollowedView attachment 94936 View attachment 94937



Sorry about the checking and I know you did not want figure but I could not resist sending that piece. Can't wait to see it turned.


----------



## phinds (Jan 13, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> I can assure you it is not walnut.


No reason to doubt you, just commenting on what I see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 13, 2016)

phinds said:


> No reason to doubt you...



Are you kidding? Have you read any of his posts?

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 13, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Are you kidding? Have you read any of his posts?



WHAT!!!!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 14, 2016)

My first thought was sun bleached American Black walnut, _J. nigra_. Then I saw the blank pic and thought, European walnut,_ J. regia_, based on the bark details. Look forward to Paul's findings...


----------



## BarbS (Jan 14, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Are you kidding? Have you read any of his posts?


Oh, Low Blow Doc!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 17, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> I can assure you it is not walnut.


I see now that I was referring to different pics than you were. Yes, your wood is definitely not walnut. I'll start a new thread to discuss what it might be.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 17, 2016)

phinds said:


> I see now that I was referring to different pics than you were. Yes, your wood is definitely not walnut. I'll start a new thread to discuss what it might be.


 all the pics that Josh posted are from the same tree. His pieces are crotch pieces which makes for a little different color. This trees brothers and sisters survived the storm that killed this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 17, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> all the pics that Josh posted are from the same tree. His pieces are crotch pieces which makes for a little different color. This trees brothers and sisters survived the storm that killed this one.


 PS. I have slabs 5/4 x 10' x 25" from this tree and they are not live edge on both sides.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 17, 2016)

You got a piece of light colored Claro from me as well I believe Josh


----------



## Shannon T (Mar 2, 2016)

I commented above that walnut can have a wide range of colour. I don't have an opinion on whether the wood is or is not walnut.

In my post I said something about Manchurian walnut (_Juglans mandshurica_). I just finished cutting some of this Asian species, seldom seen in North America except occasionally as engineered flooring. The wood for this shave set came from a tree grown from seed (planted in 1945-46) in London, Ontario, by a Canadian airman flying 'the hump' (Himalayas) from India/Burma to Kunming, China, during WWII in support of Chiang Kai-Shek's nationalist army. The Chinese seed did well, but the mature tree had to be cut down recently as it was compromising a foundation.

This light tan-coloured wood cut and finished like black or claro walnut. There is of course also white walnut (Juglans cinerea), commonly called butternut!

You can see more photos of and information about this wood at my Facebook page or Etsy shop. Enter WolverineWood (one word) at either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

